# tiny bump on tiny head



## lee73 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi,

I am new to the forums. I have a two year old (tomorrow!) female chihuahua named Carlota. A few days ago my husband and I discovered a tiny little bump, the size, shape and consistency of a zit, or a pimple on the top of Carlota's head (very near her molera). 
At first it felt no bigger than a grain of sand, but in the past few days it has grown to the size of a full grown human pimple. It is white, not red or pink and does not seem to be irritated also, she does not seem to have any pain or discomfort when we touch it. Also, it doesn't seem to itch. Only the fact that it has grown gives me cause for concern. Otherwise she seems totally fine. Normal appetite, normal activity level etc. Has anyone else experienced anything similar with their chi? I had a hard time finding any information on this particular type thing on chihuahua health sites. Obviously, if it continues to grow or change in any other way I will take her to the vet immediately, I was just hoping to rule out some things first.

Thanks in advance for any advice,

Lee


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

My Hershey had one for a while and it just went away. It may or may not be the same thing. I didn't bother her. It bothered me more, but it just went away. Most of all keep an eye on it and if anything changes call your vet and have it looked at. If you are really concerned call the vet.


----------



## lee73 (Jun 16, 2005)

*thank you*

Hi Vanessa,

OMG, Hershey is really really cute. I wish I found this forum earlier. All the chis are adorable and the people are so helpful.

Thanks for responding to my question. I really hope that it is something similar to what Hershey had. My instincts tell me it is nothing to be alarmed about. I mean, it's just like you said...she is completely unbothered by it, it is just my husband and I who are a little worried. It just never occured to me that a dog could possibly get a zit, or maybe an ingrown hair, but perhaps they do. If it continues growing or changes in some wierd way, I will definitely take her to the vet. Hopefully it will just go away.

Thanks again,

Lee


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Pups can get ingrown hairs, but they usually resolve themselves. Tucker had a small bump as you are describing on top of his head. The vet said that it was folliculitis and nothing to worry about. It disappeared on its own after a few months.


----------



## lee73 (Jun 16, 2005)

*a relief*

Thanks Cathy.

Yeah, I have a feeling that Carlota's little bump is an ingrown hair (as it is right on the top of her head where we are always petting her). It does not appear to have grown any more....and so I think....phew.

Thanks again,

Lee


----------

